# Backpack for transit? Need to carry board, boots and helmet



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

A snowboard bag can carry both the board and boots.

But including helmet? 

Sounds like a 2 bag solution.

My boot bag also carries my helmet and gloves

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

I actually feel like almost any travel bag should do this. Bindings mounted, one boot at the tip and tail of the board and helmet in between the bindings.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

Just happens to be on sale right now:









Burton [ak] Incline 30L Backpack | Burton.com Spring / Summer 2019


Shop the Burton [ak] Incline 30L Backpack along with more backpacks, school bags, and bag accessories from Spring / Summer 19




www.burton.com


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Get a pack that has a helmet strap and a board carry. Strap in the boots to the bindings. Everything else in the pack. Done

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## musashino (Jan 2, 2020)

PlanB said:


> Just happens to be on sale right now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! Yes it's very close to what I'm looking for. The only issue is not having boots compartment. I've seen lots of similar backpacks from Burton and Dakine. I guess they are designed for outdoor backcountry activities, so no boots compartment needed.


----------



## musashino (Jan 2, 2020)

Ha I found a very interesting compact boot backpack. The only missing feature is a snowboard strap. Are there any similar backpacks?


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

musashino said:


> Ha I found a very interesting compact boot backpack. The only missing feature is a snowboard strap. Are there any similar backpacks?


Why could you not just arrange the boots in that same configuration in a backpack (similar to the one I posted - doesn't have to be that brand/model) that has a FAR superior harness system and way more features built into it such as the features you specifically are looking for? This pack (in the photo) looks simply like a carry-on piece of airline luggage to me with a helmet strapped onto it as an afterthought.


----------



## musashino (Jan 2, 2020)

PlanB said:


> Why could you not just arrange the boots in that same configuration in a backpack (similar to the one I posted - doesn't have to be that brand/model) that has a FAR superior harness system and way more features built into it such as the features you specifically are looking for? This pack (in the photo) looks simply like a carry-on piece of airline luggage to me with a helmet strapped onto it as an afterthought.


I find the configuration very compact and interesting. But you are right it can be done in the Burton backpack, maybe with some insert pad to secure the boots inside.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

I would get a comfortable backpack to carry everything except board and carry board under my arm. I do this currently for short distances and it would be fine for longer too.

But the Burton Booter Pack does what you want. I would expect it to be awkward to use though, as strapping a board to a deep bag such as this will be unstable and uncomfortable

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

I have an older version of this bag and I can fit a ton of stuff in it. I usually get my helmet, boots, snowboard pants, gloves, and goggles all in the bag. I could fit more stuff in my snowboard bag but always get worried when i am flying my bag will get lost or delayed so i keep the things I need in my boot bag. 








Burton Booter Pack | Burton.com Winter 2020


Shop the Burton Booter Pack along with more checked & carry-on luggage, suitcases, travel bags and travel accessories from Winter 2020 at Burton.com




www.burton.com


----------



## Gregg LaPointe (Dec 25, 2016)

Amazon has this one


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

I use:
Athletico Ski Boot Bag - Skiing and Snowboarding Travel Luggage - Stores Gear Including Jacket, Helmet, Goggles, Gloves & Accessories - Venting and Grommets for Snow Drainage (Black) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MFG1362/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_TirjEb30BZSQN

Fits my boots, helmet, gloves, etc

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradley B (Oct 9, 2019)

Get this bag like suggested above (Burton Booter Bag Burton Booter Pack | Burton.com Winter 2020 and a sinch sack like this but they make tighter one's.https://www.burton.com/us/en/p/burton-booter-pack/W20-110361.html


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

thedru13 said:


> I have an older version of this bag and I can fit a ton of stuff in it. I usually get my helmet, boots, snowboard pants, gloves, and goggles all in the bag. I could fit more stuff in my snowboard bag but always get worried when i am flying my bag will get lost or delayed so i keep the things I need in my boot bag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this bag and use it for carry on when travelling overseas. Absolutely superb. Also great for going down and doing grocery shopping.


----------

